#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  feestje Lindeboom Schijndel 17-09-2004

## maikelpal

afgelopen vrijdag een feestje gedaan in schijndel was wel gezellig heb ook een paar filmpjes gemaakt bekijk ze en kom maar op de opmerkingen  

http://www.magicmusic.nl/wissel/julie%20en%20jack1.wmv
http://www.magicmusic.nl/wissel/julie%20en%20jack2.wmv
http://www.magicmusic.nl/wissel/julie%20en%20jack3.wmv

oja en de apperatuur was het volgende

licht:

6x martin robo scan type?? 
4x martin color type ??
8x martin color type ??
8x par 64 
4x rainbow light
1x fogger
4m trus
2x windup 
geluid:

boxen topzelfbouw jbl hoorn +driver 700 w
boxen glijbaan 600 w
versterkers rodec type??
mixer jb systems classic 9
cd speler denon type??
mp3 pc 
en nog wat effectapperatuur
dit is de drive in disco van mijn oom dus vandaar dat ik niet overal het fijne er van weet

----------


## moderator

moet een feestje in het zuiden van het land zijn geweest..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> moet een feestje in het zuiden van het land zijn geweest.....



Dat zijn ook meteen de gezelligste  :Big Grin: ! Ziet er netjes uit zo, heb je niet wat foto's gemaakt van je setje met het werklicht aan? Want de filmpjes zijn wel redelijk donker zo.

----------


## maikelpal

helaas heb ik geen foto's met het opbouwen ik heb wel wat andere foto's voor een impressie












ja en brabantse nachten zijn lang[8D]

----------


## Barthezz80

zie ik het nou goed, heb je geen beschermingsgrilletjes voor je bas- en mid-boxen speakers?
als dit zo is zou ik je aanraden om dit snel te doen want anders gaan je speakers niet lang mee!

grt,

Bart

----------


## pilot

Volgens mij zitten voor heel het front van de bassen roosters,bij het mid kan je het niet zien.Scans zijn volgens mij de martin 804's en de robocollors 1 of 2 zie ik ook hangen.Wel een mooi discomeubel trouwens.

----------


## DJ.T

Mag ik even zeggen dat ik je meubel geweldig vind. Een complimentje is hier dacht ik wel op zijn plaats. Vooral die spotjes vind ik super, dat effect is echt gaaf.
Zijn dit nou gewone hallogeen inbouw spotjes of heb je wat anders erin?
Zie ik daar trouwens een rokertje in de truss hangen?
Nou ja, liever jij dan ik :Wink:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ.T_
> 
> Zie ik daar trouwens een rokertje in de truss hangen?
> Nou ja, liever jij dan ik



Wat is daar mis mee dan? Aan een Pro2000 zit gewoon een beugel om 'm op te kunnen hangen.

----------


## maikelpal

nee dat is geen rookdoos in de trus maar een moon flower en en voor in het meubel zitten gewoon een blacklight en halogeen inbouwspots ja rooster in de toppen misschien wel verstandig maar dit gaat al jaren goed zo

----------


## DJ.T

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ.T_
> ...



Het idee al dat zo'n ding gaat lekken, discussie is overigens al vaker gevoerd. Waarom zou je het risico nemen als hij het op de grond ook goed doet?

----------


## Niek...

Ziet er netjes uit. Ik houd wel van disco's die 'ns wat meer wegzetten dan alleen 8 parren en 2 scans. Die robocolors geven het geheel een nette indruk.

BTW: Vind vooral het mic. gebabbel komisch... :-)

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ.T_
> 
> Het idee al dat zo'n ding gaat lekken, discussie is overigens al vaker gevoerd. Waarom zou je het risico nemen als hij het op de grond ook goed doet?



Omdat je soms dat effect nodig hebt. Heb een keer een Pro 2000 bovenin de kap van het theater gehangen. Ventilator erbij die de rook naar beneden blies, en met een paar spotjes heb je echt een onwijs gaaf effect. En die lek-discussie; bij fatsoenlijke machines waar niet aan gerommeld is lekt er niks, ik heb nog nooit een plasje vloeistof gevonden tenminste. Maar aangezien het hier niet eens een rookmachine is; ontopic maar weer.

----------


## DJEM

Zit eens naar de laatste foto te kijken van "het overzicht" Zie wat lichtjes en een 4-bar aan de tent constructie hangen. en dan links ik wat  zwarte tape om de verstelverbinding van de illige pootjes van de tent.. ziet er best gammel uit zo. De voorste tenten lijken beter pootjes te hebben, maar de laatste en dan vooral het onderste gedeelte..[:0]

----------

